# Climax locomotive wheels...size?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm attempting to build a live steam model of a Climax in 1:20.3 using my Bachmann as a guide. I'm looking for a source for' scale' wheels...or as near as I can get. I've found only one source, Walsall Industries UK, for castings. Problem is, there's a lot of info on the Climax but nowhere have I found the actual size of the fullsized wheels mentioned. There are the 36"er's, 4'9" drivers etc. Any help appreciated! Bill


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill: The only thing I could find was on Heislers. In the 24 to 32 ton range, wheels were 30". In the 36 to 42 tons range wheels were 33". 50 to 55 tons, 36" You are probably in the mid-range so 33" (1.625") Doing the math on Kozo's 50 ton Climax, wheel would be 1.613"

Check out Mark Wood, he might have some bogies, tender or pilot wheels that would work.

Mark Wood


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

As usual.....thanks, Bob especially for doing the Math! Bill


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you are: 
http://catskillarchive.com/rrextra/climax.Html 
Regards


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks! Lots of good data and measurements, a 'keeper' site! Bill


----------

